# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Liquid Clomid Dosage

## digitalbeast

I am about to start my pct this week. The clomid I got was liquid and came with a dropper. As far as dosage I am unsure what exactly to take.

I am 6'2 230lbs, I just got off of a cycle of tbol, 50mg a day for 8 weeks.

Any help on this would be appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## digitalbeast

My friend just shot me this information. Hopefully it can help anyone else that may have been looking:

4mL ED for a week (28 total mL)
2mL ED for a week (14 total mL)
1mL ED for a week (7 total mL)

----------


## digitalbeast

I just did my first dose which was 4 droppers. 1 dropper was equal to 50mg which is a total of 200mg for my first week. 

A lot of people on other boards where I had done research were complaining about the taste of liquid clomid. My guy got me "Clomid Citrate"...it actually tasted fruity and the taste was not unpleasant at all. I was nervous cuz of what I had read so I had a shot of pure lemon juice ready but I didnt need it which was good  :Smilie: 

After taking it I didnt want to let the shot of lemon juice go to waste so I hit that and apparently I had a cut in my mouth I was unaware of which then proceeded to burn like hell lol.

Moral of the story clomid good...lemon juice bad  :Wink:

----------


## Mammon

no need for 200mg a day for the first week..

id just use 100mg ed for 30 days.. maybe 50mg ed the 2nd 2 weeks.
using nolvadex as well?

----------


## digitalbeast

> no need for 200mg a day for the first week..
> 
> id just use 100mg ed for 30 days.. maybe 50mg ed the 2nd 2 weeks.
> using nolvadex as well?


Ah ok, I will adjust starting tomorrow to 100mg then. No, I dont have Nolva.

Thanks for your help on this, much appreciated.

----------

